# Do you find cowls useful? Would you make one as a gift??? Willow Cowl (K)



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

Last fall my family and I did a common project. The 4 of us knit the Willow Cowl ( http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willow-cowl ) . I found it a fun knit, even the mesh sections ended after a while, so it wasn't bad. For some reason I was really motivated to finish it. Usually I can start a project and it can take ages to finish because something else catches my attention and off I go on a new pursuit. But, I finished it.

The one below is from the designer's project on Ravelry.

I decided to knit the same pattern as a gift for my sister in Massachusetts. I hadn't actually worn mine since I finished it. We had a day last week that was REALLY windy and cold, high fire danger, the whole nine yards. So I decided to field test the cowl.

I have mixed feelings about it and wondered what others' experiences have been with cowls. I like the mesh portions because they decrease the bulk around the neck and allow the cowl to cuddle down and keep me warm. When I pulled it up over my ears, the mesh allowed a little airflow but not too much in the wind. My ears tend to get cold and ache, so that was a good thing. My throat felt a little constricted, (I'm overweight which doesn't help in that area) which bothered me some. And pulling the larger base down further toward my chest was a little iffy... Maybe I just didn't take the time to get it tucked well under my jacket. It stayed up well, and the wind didn't seem to bother it at all.

Do you wear a cowl out in the weather? Should I make one for my sister, or get her to try mine on and see if she might be interested. I'm flying to see her in April, so I could do that easily and then have it ready for next winter for her.

I also considered making the cowl one section shorter... to maybe relieve a little of the constriction around my neck. But then I wonder if it would be long enough to cover my head... I used more than one skein when I made mine. Only about a quarter of the second skein, but still..

What luck have you had with cowls? Do you have any recommendations for modification of the pattern?? It's a wonderful pattern, by the way.

Thanks!!

Nancy


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I wear mine every single cold day. I like it better than a scarf because there are no ends flopping around, and I make it long (wide?) enough to go down inside my jacket just a little bit. 

There also are patterns that have a little dicky portion attached to the cowl, which would be really handy. I don't use the pattern that you're talking about - I have one of my own - so I don't know if one has an advantage over the other.


----------



## plyed (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm also interested in peoples experiences wearing cowls. I've never knitted one or worn one but there are some lovely patterns available. What is the advantage over a scarf or shawl which seem more flexible?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

plyed said:


> I'm also interested in peoples experiences wearing cowls. I've never knitted one or worn one but there are some lovely patterns available. What is the advantage over a scarf or shawl which seem more flexible?


If you use the ends of your scarf for anything, then that's an advantage. But I find they just take up space and get caught on things. So to me it's an advantage not to have all that extra fabric.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE them! You can double or triple them depending on the weather. I must have 25 of them in different colors, patterns and yarn! Love them! My granddaughters (18 & 21) have asked me to make them for them and they do use them.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Nancy: I am a fan of turtlenecks, and the cowls I make are tubes, not triangular shawls/scarves...I make my cowls with a very light weight (lace) alpaca (from peru), very light weight, warm and stretchy if necessary, the one I like the most is dbl wide so that you can either wear around your neck similar to your photo (which I like very much) or draw it up over head and ears and still have it tucked firmly under your coat collar.

I kit in the round, mainly stockinette, with beading and was very pleased...

but there are as many designs as stars I'm sure, one of the nicest cowls, IMHO is the ombre cowl with three colour gradients and you move to a smaller needle three times until it's finished. Sorry don't have the link, but Purl Soho is sticking in my mind.

I think you sister will treasure one made with love from you...sadly this year it's been so mild here, no need for cowls, mitts or much of anything else wintery...that will change I'm sure.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

My daughter (twenty-something) loves infinity scarves, which IMO, are elongated cowls. My 60+ year old sister loves wearing a cowl that she can pull up like a headband over her ears when she walks. As for me, I love knitting for others much more than knitting something for myself so I've never worn anything that I've knitted, cowl or otherwise.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Love my cowls but they are strictly scarf substitutes - I don't pull them up on my head or round my ears.

I have just finished one my daughter asked me to make, for her to give to her friend. Off to block it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love wearing cowls - the ones that are long and can be doubled. Not too fond of short neck-huggers.
Of course, we haven't had a winter this year so have hardly had a chance to wear one at all. :sm13: 
They are perfect for gift-giving.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

I prefer something w/ buttons for the versatility of adjustment. I have a short neck and don't like a lot of fabric under the chin, so I usually make it asymmetrical. Next one I make, I'm going to try making a slit (or 2) for the narrower end to pass through (no buttons!)...... a mini-Baktus style.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

My last 2¢ - I make mine with buttons so I don't have to pull it over my head (again, just personal preference); but I recently discovered (because I hadn't attached buttons yet) that a shawl pin is a nifty closure. It enables you to make the cowl as loose- or close-fitting as you're in the mood for. 

Or a DPN works if you don't have a shawl pin!!! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love my cowls- I have various lengths and colours - keep making more- I find them more practical in winter than a scarf, especially if it is cold enough to be wearing it inside. I like to have matching short-fingered gloves for when I am typing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a few scarfs, but I adore my cowls. I'm not as fond of the shorter ones, but mostly knit mine so they can be at least doubled. I've knitted them for my DIL, GD, and other family members and friends...Most like the longer versions. I also knit them for charity and (just posted one) and my arts/crafts charity shows. Once again longer ones, few shorter ones. Can also knit with buttons.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Love my coils all shapes, sizes, weights!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I have been wanting to make a cowl, but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I have been looking at the patterns for the cowls that you can double around the neck. I am interested to see the likes and dislikes of everyone posting on this topic.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Dear Fshinbaum: Darlin' go for the gusto, you can't know the true measure of knitting until you've worn something that you made for yourself, ( and get compliments) then you'll know how all you grateful recipients feel, it's like giving yourself a huge (((((((HUG)))))), and I speak from experience!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I do knit cowls but don't wear them ... I'm short and my neck is short, so they don't really suit me.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

wendyacz said:


> Dear Fshinbaum: Darlin' go for the gusto, you can't know the true measure of knitting until you've worn something that you made for yourself, ( and get compliments) then you'll know how all you grateful recipients feel, it's like giving yourself a huge (((((((HUG)))))), and I speak from experience!


You're so funny!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Let your sister try out the cowl you made & see if she likes wearing it. You might try adjusting the size to suit her preference.


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

I love my cowl also. Its perfect for when i ride my horse or go out ice fishing. Nice and snug around my ears but not so heavy that i can't hear. Mine is a double wrap cowl so it can be worn loose for in town


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I prefer cowls. They stay in place and are higher on the neck so I can keep much warmer.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

I started knitting cowls a few years ago and gave them to everyone that I would have knitted a scarf for. Everyone loved them and preferred them. When they first saw them they gave me a funny look and said what's this, but after trying them on, they were hooked. I find they are quicker and easier than scarves and take less yarn. I rarely make scarves these days. Lots of cowls can be made on circular needles so don't need seaming.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I wear mine every single cold day. I like it better than a scarf because there are no ends flopping around, and I make it long (wide?) enough to go down inside my jacket just a little bit.


 Ditto from me - And I also wear one in the house when I feel chilled. Keeping the heart around my neck really helps me warm up - and I too am larger than I would wish. I too LV LV LV cowls. 
You wrote - _"I also considered making the cowl one section shorter... to maybe relieve a little of the constriction around my neck. But then I wonder if it would be long enough to cover my head... I used more than one skein when I made mine.
_It's not the number of sequences or 'rings' that help it stay looser around your neck but the actual circumference. Adding in one or more repeats of the patt is what will widen the cowl to fit more comfortably around your neck. The designer's pics show a few inches between neck and front/top edge of cowl. Does your swatch gauge give you this amount of ease? Its wasn't intended to be as close-fitting as you describe. If not I'd add more sts.
Also _"And pulling the larger base down further toward my chest was a little iffy... Maybe I just didn't take the time to get it tucked well under my jacket."_
In order to pull some of the outer circumference farther down from your neck onto your chest will need a deeper (longer) cowl to have material free to do this.

Personally, I don't think that this shape was intended to be pulled up as high as ears or top of head. That's for the straight-sided cowls.

As to one for your sister - is she exactly the same size/measurements as you are? You could just surprise her w/this item, explaining how-unlike scarves-it doesn't have long ends hanging down to get in the way every time one bends even a little. And it tucks away very neatly into a pocket. 
By April she won't have much more need of this item this year but will be waiting for the first chilly days of Fall!

And I've made numerous cowls - I own at least 4 dozen.... My favorites are of this shape, like a funnel, b/c they do come up closer to the neck yet flare out towards the shoulders - giving excellent coverage. I despise the ones which are straight-sided: they hang out in front like a pelican'e neck (my secret name for them)


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I also like cowls & prefer to knit mine shorter (but not tight fitting) & use sock wgt yarn as I don't need one for warmth so much. My daughters like them too. I try to find lacy st patterns to add some interest.


----------



## belledune (Jan 27, 2017)

All my sisters, many nieces and even my mother who is 90 love them. There are many requests for more. One winter they want small ones and another year they all want large ones. They are easy to make and are lovely gifts. Terry


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I wear my entrelac cowl wrapped twice when doing recess duty and it definitely helps me stay warmer!


----------



## plyed (Mar 2, 2017)

Well, now I'm hooked! I have to at least try one, what time does the wool shop open? 
It sounds like it is a good use for using up the extra sock yarn as well. Why is there always enough for 3 socks?


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I make them for the skiers in the family. Scarves are too dangerous. I made Purl Soho's herringbone cowl just because I loved the look of the stitch. I popped it in with a Christmas gift for a 10 year old and she was thrilled with it, so encouraged by this I am going to have a go at the wedding cake cowl (if I can remember where I saw the pattern). This will be for my DIL-to-be for walking the dogs.
I also make little lightweight ones for myself for wearing indoors when necks of tops are too wide.


----------



## plyed (Mar 2, 2017)

I just put in 'cowl pattern' into the search feature. That's the day gone for me now.
I'm new to knittingparadise. Paradise it is. 
How many different forums are there and where do I find them. I'm signed into the spinning one I think but are there others?


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I like them better than scarves because they stay on. That said, there is very little use for them in FL (especially when we had no winter). When I travel I will take a long length one with me and wear it long until the cold begins to bother and then I will double wrap around my neck. Very comforting and also fits well and bulky around/inside a coat neckline. Have also wrapped them over my head to protect my ears or just keep my hair from blowing.


----------



## Girl Friday (Jan 13, 2014)

I love cowls and wear them all the time. In the winter I have made several designs including entrelac and cables. If you make vertical cables the cowl is stretchy and expands nicely to go over your head then shrinks back gently to hug your neck without being constricting. In the summer I have made some larger cotton fabric ones (infinity scarves) which are not too hot but just nice to protect your neck from (a) the sun and (b) any breezes - they also smarten up a tee shirt.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my cowls! I prefer them to a scarf....no long ends, and it stays in place really nicely under my coat. My daughter wears hers all the time, too.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

A good and warm way to spruce up a winter outfit. I prefer those that are narrower at the back and thus fit into a coat collar whilst allowing the front to flop nicely. Also, be aware that many ladies wear specs, maybe on chains, and the last thing you want is for the damn things to get tangled up in any lacy pattern. Hence the ones for me are always made with tight stitches to prevent this happening. And bear in mind too, that you could line a cowl with a complementary coloured fleecy fabric for extra warmth and to hide any ends created as you have decided on fairisle etc.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

Back home in MA, they are very popular, but here in NC, not as much, but I still love them, they are fun to make and very cozy. I'd say popularity-wise, they are about equal with scarves, and the infinity cowls are very popular.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I love cowls and scarves and have lost count of how many I have. Since joining here though and learning how to knit in the round my current favourites are those that go around my neck twice - not infinity scarves - as I have yet to master the mobeus cast on. Cowls do not have ends flapping like scarves but if knitted in the round might mess up your hair when putting them on - just saying, My next one will be with buttons.


----------



## bookladywalker (Feb 19, 2017)

I like the short ones that hug the neck, useful for me because I do ultramarathons where I am outside in the cold for long periods of time. They are better than scarves because I can pull them over my mouth and nose if need be with no ends to worry about. But I don't care for the longer ones, they just look out of place on me though I admire them on others. All are fun to knit.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love them!!! They stay in place. Scarfs blow around and are hard to handle in the wind.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I love mine and wear them all winter. I'm sure your sister would love to have one from you, made by you.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

Guess I am odd. I really dislike cowls and turtle neck styles because I have a fear of chocking. I am very small so a scarf can be used as a shawl on me.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I love cowls and have made many. I give them as gifts and see them being worn. I like them wide but not too long. Just starting on cowls and matching hats for christmas


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I've not worn one. BUT my oldest daughter, a kinder teacher LOVES LOVES LOVES the one I knitted for her. She says it keeps her warm during recess time!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I think, as in most things, it is a matter of preference. I personally see some that are very nice , but I don't wear them or scarves. I made my two sisters each one as a gift two Christmases ago and have yet to see either one use them so I think that tells me they did not care for them. Best to just ask before wasting time and yarn. It also would be helpful to know the color of her coat.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I also like making cowls -- one of my nieces absolutely loves them. I personally like the ones with buttons because I don't like pulling anything over my head -- once I finally get my hair the way I want it, I hate to disturb it! (I never wear a hat.)


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I love mine so I made one for a friend to use while walking on windy days. She loves it so much she wants one for every woman on her Christmas list this year. I like them loose tho as I don't like anything turtleneck like around my throat.


----------



## bookwormmike (Jul 16, 2016)

I love cowls and have some for warmth and others that are just accessories instead of scarves. I have modified patterns to make them fit more snugly. I like some of Mary-Ann Lammers designs on Ravelry.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I find cowls have a tendency to fold over on themselves while you're wearing them and as a result the wrong side is what shows. That is always unfortunate given the amount of effort that goes into some of these pretty lace stitches. 

I've actually gone to the trouble of making 2 identical in very fine yarn and stitched them together (wrong sides facing) to make sure the pattern is showing properly when being worn. 

I also have a nice reversible lace pattern that always looks nice. But my favourite this winter has been one I just did in vertical k1, p1 ribbing with a dickey at the front. 

Miss Ellie
Ontario, Canada


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

I love cowls. They are warm and they can make a plain outfit into a "wow" outfit. I prefer the shorter cowls as they are warmer. You can just knit almost any stitch in the round and create your own cowl pattern. I'm looking for lace cowl patterns so I can wear all spring and summer. The added color of a cowl helps this old face of mine.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't like them, I always feel like I'm choking with anything high up around my neck, even turtle necks drive me made so the sweaters I make have a modified mock turtle neck. Don't wear scarves either.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I wear a cowl when the weather here warrants it. (Not often) This includes walking my dog because it's not a brisk walk-she likes to take her time & investigate, so we spend a long time on a short distance. Since I ride a motorcycle in all types of weather I have a couple of tighter-fitting ones for that. I dislike loose clothing that flaps when I ride-it's annoying & can be dangerous. I've made several for riding friends, some tall cowls & some shorter ones. I have one friend who has livestock she has to feed in all kinds of weather so I made her a longer one she can wrap around twice & use one wrap to pull over the lower part of her face. She loves it. As to pulling the smaller circumference over our heads, we all wear helmets when we ride so that doesn't faze any of us. We all have helmet-hair most of the time!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the looks of cowls, but am sticking with "plain old" scarves. 
My hair can be quite fussy, and just pulling a cowl over my head, no mind how carefully, will mess up my hair. 
Sometimes you can use a cowl pattern and knit it "open-ended". Or else I just stick with scarves and use a nice pin to hold it together.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I knitted myself two cowls but found they did not please me.I'm too short to have one dangling over my chest and they are too constricting when doubled round my neck.One I converted into a normal scarf.The other,being knitted in the round I am stuck with-it looks lovely sitting on my bed but not when worn by me.I may make it into a cat bed.
i had offered to knit one for two friends but both declined.They do not like cowls either.I personally think they are a waste of time and effort.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

What I like about cowls is they prevent the wind from going down my neck while walking the dog in the cold, scarves just don't seem to come up high enough on my neck to keep it warm, without having to wrap them and create a bulky choking feeling. Cowls cover the gap between the coat collar and my hat. I usually flare them out on the bottom so they sit nicely and fill any gaps in the coat collar. I've also made a couple wimples that come up over my head to warm my ears. My niece and sister love those.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I've only made two cowls to date. One was for my son's friend - and the most recent for myself. I've never really worn a cowl before, but I've chosen a snug, thick one that will keep me warm, while out and about. They seem very popular at the moment, so I'm hoping It'll be both comfy and practical to wear.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I really prefer scarves and shawls with a shawl pin. A shawl pin allows me to drape the scarf in a comfortable (warm) manner that flatters whatever sweater/blouse/jacket I happen to be wearing and it stays in place all day until I take it off. I made one cowl for myself, but gave it away after wearing it once because I couldn't "fix" it in place and it kept moving around. Didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My favorite is the Bridger Cowl (Ravelry) it is small and a quick & easy knit. It keeps my neck warm but I have to wear a hat as well, which is fine with me.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have two Granddaughter both in their 20's love them I have made them more than I can count


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I have only knitted one on a loom, but I find if my neck is cold I feel cold all over, and the cowl just doesn't come high enough. I prefer a scarf which I can tie right under my chin.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I like cowls a lot. They make a lot more sense to me than scarves because they are easier to use and there are no loose ends to deal with, and they stay put. I find that they are more functional if they are long cowls that can be wrapped two or three times if one needs more warmth around the neck and chest, or unwrapped and left loose when one gets too warm. I made cowls for my sister, my daughter in law, my two daughters, my 93-y/o father in law, my best friend since 6th grade, and making one now for my husband and going to make one for a friend. Someday I'll make one for myself! I just no longer see the point of a scarf anymore.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

I've made several for myself and love them, especially when I use a luxury yarn.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the one that I make BOKU Chevron Cowl. I love to wear cowls, as they are warm and if you make them wide enough you can cover your head. Years ago I would wear a hooded scarf, but as I got older the cowl seemed the best of the two.


----------



## Norma Jean Burd (Mar 10, 2017)

A cowl can be crocheted to match with a sweater that has no collar. They can make the item more beautiful. You don't sew it on so you can use it other ways.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I have 4 of these cowls and wear them all the time. Many of my winter sweaters are not high up on my neck, so this is just the right thing to wear to make me feel warm and cozy. I wear them around the house and also when I go out under my coat.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've made cowls for everyone else but me always some else but I would wear a cowl love the turtlenecks when they came out an wore them all the time. Scarfs are bulky an sometimes hard to manipulate as you get older.. I would love mine an I gave one to my Daugther an some to friends an they love them now to get my own done??? Sometime soon I Hope!!


----------



## DaphneSue (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of cowls too! I've made them every which way, needle knit, crocheted, loom knit and in many different styles. I personally prefer them to winter scarves, but I still love a good lightweight scarf when the weather isn't harsh. Yours is lovely, Nancy! 

I used to sell a lot of them to co workers and they seemed to prefer the long, doubled or tripled style, but those only feel comfy to me when done in a softer, looser stitch. The thicker ones feel too weighty, too bulky.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful project! I love cowls!


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

I adore the cowls, both wearing and making them. Such a fashion statement, so versatile, and with this crazy wind we get here in New Hampshire, they're a lifesaver. Like the others have said, nothing to get tangled up, and it won't blow away )


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally don't care so much for them but I've knitted a lot for my daughters and their friends. From my point of view, they look more like a decoration or a large knitted necklace as most of them don't even stick to your neck to protect it against the cold as with a scarf, you can at least wrap it tight and fix it so that it stays in place.


----------



## CherylinOhio (Feb 24, 2017)

I think cowls are safer than a scarf, especially for children. The ends of a scarf could get caught in a door and the child gets hurt. They're also a great way to use 2 or 3 strands and use up some stash.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know what part of Massachusetts your sister is in but I live on Cape Cod. I absolutely love cowls. I have varying weights.
Before I made my first one I didn't know if I would wear it or not. I knit it just for the sake of doing one.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I have several, long, short, wide, narrow, heavy, light. And, I love them all! For me they are much more useful than a scarf. They take a bit of playing with to find the most suitable way to wear them. I've given several as gifts and everyone continues to enjoy wearing them.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If you have a long neck I would recommend the short cowl otherwise the longer one works better. I'm for one never like wearing turtlenecks or anything high around my neck.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my cowls.
Smaller ones with buttons, and Mobius that wrap multiple times.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowls are certainly more convenient that scarves. My scarf always becomes undone and lies in a bulk under my coat. Love the cowls!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

In my opinion there are 2 main factors playing in here.
1: some people just don't like wearing anything around their neck
2: If one lives in a colder climate (like I do in the Canadian winters), I love a nice, soft, wide cowl that can be wrapped at least twice because on the really cold, windy, sleet days it is easy to move a section of a longer cowl up in front of the face to protect it from the biting chill.

My DIL has asked for a long, wide cowl, she is a petite little lady who is always cold so she likes wearing a cowl while the rest of us are fine without. C long cowl for the DIL is what's on the needles right now.


----------



## LinnK (Dec 12, 2015)

Cloth cowls seem to be my go to for clothing/daily decoration but choose to give and wear a hat and cowl combo for gifts. My cowls are buttoned sideways mistake ribs just long enough to fit a neck with matching mistake rib on the hat. Bright and fun colors that do not bulk up a collar . These have been well received by family and friends.


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

I love cowls and have knit a lot of them. I wear mine most of the time during the winter and have received a lot of compliments and requests for one from friends and family. They are usually quick to knit and small enough to take with me for projects on the go.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have 3 and maybe 4 cowls--just would not be without them in these cold northern Michigan winters!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love cowls, mainly for the color it adds, as I live in a warm climate. I have short ones for that splash of color around my face and longer ones that are more for fashion style.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

CherylinOhio said:


> I think cowls are safer than a scarf, especially for children. The ends of a scarf could get caught in a door and the child gets hurt. They're also a great way to use 2 or 3 strands and use up some stash.


You're right, short cowls are much safer than scarves. I use to work in the office of an elementary school and it was sadly fairly frequent that children would get their scarf ends or the corners of their open jackets caught on a play structure, especially the slide. There were some nasty accidents then. Now the schools are advising parents to have their children wear short knit or fleece cowls.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I like them and will get a few made for our winter for gifts and for myself


----------



## rmhubbard (Jan 8, 2017)

Some time back I made a VERY simple cowl for charity. My nephew spotted it and asked to have it. I was surprised when he came back this year and asked for another one. He is 5o something and he uses it when he's cutting wood or working outside in the weather.He likes them made long (tall)?. He pulls them all the way up (covering his head)or tucks them down, according to the weather.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love my willow cowl and wear it often - think I over-blocked mine so it is a little looser, but it works for me. Love cowls in general and prefer them over scarves - can leave the longer ones hanging loose around your neck without fear of losing it ;-)


----------



## doodles828 (Mar 10, 2017)

I love my cowls. Live in NE Pennsylvania and I never leave home on the cold snowy days without one.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I love cowls, we are farmers so I'm outside everyday and often in inclement weather. I always have one hung by the back door so I can slip it on when I head out to morning chores (usually a wool blend). I've knitted a collection of acrylic, bamboo, cotton and wool blends. They have less bulk than a scarf and no tails to get dirty or snagged. On chilly mornings I'll wear a light weight one in the house. I've knitted a couple for my husband and a neighbor farmer, the guys like them for the same reason I do, they're hassle free and warm. I've knit them in lace patterns and solid patterns and I've knit them as gifts for friends and everyone who wears them seems to really like them.


----------



## doodles828 (Mar 10, 2017)

I love my cowls. Live in NE Pennsylvania and I never leave home on the cold snowy days without one.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

sonialyne said:


> I personally don't care so much for them but I've knitted a lot for my daughters and their friends. From my point of view, they look more like a decoration or a large knitted necklace as most of them don't even stick to your neck to protect it against the cold as with a scarf, you can at least wrap it tight and fix it so that it stays in place.


Try a different pattern, I knit a diagonal rib pattern cowl in worsted weight wool yarn and it stands up like a turtle neck, only not quite as snug. We work outside everyday and these are very warm.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I've made this one twice;
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gap-tastic-cowl


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've made many and even gotten to keep one or two! :sm01: I like them wide and deep enough to pull up over my head. I don't like them to fit too closely. I've got one on needles right now.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for this chain. Length and width are always a question for me when I start a cowl. I do find them useful, both as something to wear and to experiment with patterns. I have done several with leftover sock yarn to wear them with the matching socks at exercise classes just to add a splash of color. I've also done some in worsted yarn to wear outside with coats. They add color and can help keep a hood in place in cold windy weather; the long wide ones can replace both scarf and hood. I would make one as a gift if I knew the intended recipient was interested. I see many young women wearing "infinity scarves" indoors, so they are in fashion in some places.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

If I lived in a colder climate, I would wear a cowl. They are really toasty. And, yes, I made one for a gift, but I don't think the recipient was thrilled. Too bad, because it was a damn nice one!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I've knitted them, but for myself I prefer scarves. I can adjust them better.


----------



## SherryL (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wear them comfortably since my personal thermostat is very irregular. However, my sister and my niece love them. My niece (19) wears them all year round, and has a large number of lighter ones for warmer weather. My sister wears them in the colder weather; she prefers the longer cowls to scarves since she can wind them around her neck as many times as she needs and they can be removed without messing up her hair.


----------



## GinaO (Oct 27, 2016)

Love Cowls. I like them because I can wear them as a type of "scarf hat", which keeps all of my head, ears & neck warm without any restriction. I like wearing them high too to keep the lower part of my head warm. My Afghan, Logan had a cowl when he was a pup to help keep his ears out of his food lol!


----------



## bettyjoe (Sep 27, 2011)

Living in Southern California, where it really never gets cold, I have never thought about making one.


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

I love cowls both long ones that can be doubled or the short ones that go just once around your neck. I am always cold and find if I have cowl around my neck I don't necessarily need a jacket, something about having a warm neck translates to the whole body. I also do not like turtlenecks - too constrictive - a cowl is loose, just perfect.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I have bad lungs and the cold air sucks my breath away. I love cowls because I can pull them up and down. I don't have to worry about losing them or a scarf shifting or the bulkiness. Also they are very portable. I can stick them in my purse or coat pocket.
Moonieboy


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beverooni said:


> I love mine so I made one for a friend to use while walking on windy days. She loves it so much she wants one for every woman on her Christmas list this year. I like them loose tho as I don't like anything turtleneck like around my throat.


Time to teach your friend to knit!! :sm01:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Miss Ellie said:


> I find cowls have a tendency to fold over on themselves while you're wearing them and as a result the wrong side is what shows. That is always unfortunate given the amount of effort that goes into some of these pretty lace stitches.
> 
> I've actually gone to the trouble of making 2 identical in very fine yarn and stitched them together (wrong sides facing) to make sure the pattern is showing properly when being worn.
> 
> ...


My usual pattern is reversible cables, so it's reversible, but also stretchy.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> ...they are too constricting when doubled round my neck.


I make cowls only the length to go round once (kind of similar circumference to a headband). There's never any question of doubling.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love cowls for all the reasons other have listed. One of my favorites is made alternating 4 rows of knit with 4 rows of purl. It makes a nice stack which can also be pulled up into a hood.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I love cowls, especially when they are long enough to pull up over my ears and some times my head. So I like a larger diameter and softer fabric so there is not so much bulk.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have made myself one cowl, and have made one for my niece. Since we are in a warmer climate, I make them from lightweight fiber and make them a little longer so that they are more of a fashion accessory than one for warmth. I can definitely see their advantage in a cold climate though, of adding warmth without the bulk of scarf tails.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't wear cowls. Have made a few for the charity table at knitting group... I don't like to put anything on over my head, I prefer a scarf which can be put on and taken off easily. I get a cold neck in winter so have many scarves in different weights to wear for every occasion. I wear a scarf all winter, inside and out, and never wear one purely as a fashion item... But, I don't like polo/turtle necks at all, go figure. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I haven't made the willow cowl, but I have made several others. One that you can pull up over your head like a snood. I like wearing that one when I am going to be in and out of doors (shopping) but find that if I am going to be indoors for an extended period (out for dinner) it gets too warm around my throat. I've made several narrow ones that were primarily decorative, to add a little color to the mock turtlenecks I tend to favor in the winter. I saw a pattern that buttons high up under your chin and somewhat snugly around your throat I hope to get that made before next winter. That one will be used when working outside for extended periods in windy conditions. So I guess what it boils down to for me is that the pattern need to match the function.

And thank you to jvallas, I haven't seen any patterns with a dickie attached but I can modify the one I want to make so I don't have the top button of my coat buttoned while working. Thank you.


----------



## linnet (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone know the color name of the yarn in the picture? I've looked through all of the colors for merino 2/6, and none of them look anything like that one. I'd really like to buy some of it. Thank you/


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

I too love cowls. Hadn't heard of them until I joined this site. So useful either indoors or outdoors here in Melbourne in the chillier times. Scarves get in my way, and occasionally drop off if not tied or wrapped.
I'm a cowl convert, especially the more cuddly ones.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I made a cowl for my 36 yr. old nephew in navy a couple of Christmases ago and he loves it!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Cowls are wonderful if you live in a cold climate--keeps your neck warm and some go up over your head so if you forgot your hat and stepped out to cold wind and can slip it over. Two years ago I knit a matching cowl and hat for my son--he loves it for cold weather--so men wear them as well. Then you have these finiky friends who don't like pulling anything over their fancy hairdo--well there are tons and tons of patterns that address that problem. Some with buttons and some with "keyhole" pull throughs sort of a scarf and cowl together.

Added later: I so prefer cowls to scarves mainly because scarves can unwind from your neck and blow away in the wind or just falls off. When hanging your coat they can get lost--I remember loosing an artist created raw silk scarf in this way--so sad. Another consideration is when skiing you must NEVER wear a scarf--scarves can get caught in the ski lift cables and the skier can chock to death or there other sport type activities where it could be a hazard especially for children. As for you people living in a warm climate.......go away!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I knit long loopy cowls that can be adjusted to be comfortable around the neck and the excess hangs prettily down in front :sm02: Not too loose and not too tight! Some are narrow and fine and some are longer and bulky :sm24:


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you so much.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love m cowl. I can't lose it because it's around my neck, if I'm indoors and it's chilly I wear it around my shoulders, and outside if it's raining, I wear it on my head and around my neck


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

I find mine to be comfortable and warm. I did have to get used to wearing it though. Wasn't used to having something around my neck.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently completed a Cowl as a gift for an attorney. I used a Merino/alpaca blend in DK weight. I used two hanks of yarn so it can be worn long or wrapped twice. Without too much trouble it could be pulled up over the head and ears without ruining her hairdo! Light, lacy and smoochy. Hopes she likes it even though it hasn't really been cold enough this winter. Weird weather pattern. Next year will probably be a doozy!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

belledune said:


> All my sisters, many nieces and even my mother who is 90 love them. There are many requests for more. One winter they want small ones and another year they all want large ones. They are easy to make and are lovely gifts. Terry


These are all just lovely.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love wearing cowls. I wear them in the house to keep the chill off.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

I prefer shawls.
Small shawls, larger wing-span type shawls, medium ones too.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

Now that sounds a very interesting pattern to me - :sm01:
Would you be willing to share a photo with us and/or links to the pattern? I love cowls, cables and reversible - ticks all the boxes for me
thank you
Lizzie


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

I love cowls for round collard shirts and sweaters. When I walk the dog I can pull them over my head. Old fashioned SNOOD. I have made them for young and old. I made them long and short but prefer shorter so they don't get in the way. I cast on 125 stitches for the close to neck kind and 150 stitches for the slightly longer ones all depending on the yarn. I do any old stitch that comes to my head and I continue in the round till I run out of yarn.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

I love cowls and wear them a lot! Most of the ones I have made for myself or for others are done with thicker yarn than yours. I have never made one from sock yarn, although yours looks very nice. I am a high school teacher and my students wear cowls a lot--right now, the bulkier, the better.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> ...And thank you to jvallas, I haven't seen any patterns with a dickie attached but I can modify the one I want to make so I don't have the top button of my coat buttoned while working. Thank you.


You're welcome. Wish I could remember where I saw it!

Edit: ahhhh, found a few: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Cowl%20Dickie

And how sweet this one is!


----------



## Crespie (Feb 13, 2015)

I had a willow cowl knitted for me as a gift. I live in Melbourne, Australia so the really cold season is quite short but a long autumn like and spring like seasons seemed to occur the last couple of years and the cowl has been great. It was made using a light wool with many colours featured that fit with my clothes. It was great, didn't blow open, didn't get tangled with grandchildren , their prams, bikes or whatever one has to be there for....I would recommend cowls all the time. Have fun. Jo


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty cowl, and I would knit it for a gift, as some of my family and friends do wear them, but I prefer a long scarf for myself. Can't wear turtlenecks, and don't like sweatshirts/sweaters/tee shirts that are too tight or too high in the neck.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

for me cowls arent warm enough for my chin to be covered . i have a few i never wear


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Prefer a cowl over a scarf. Never comes undone and no ends to catch on anything


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I like looser cowls that don't hug or touch my neck.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is a really pretty cowl. I would have to make it 3 times longer in order to wear it comfortably though. I can't stand to have anything around my neck that is not loose. Everyone around here wears cowls, but they seem to be much longer than the one you made.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel the same way!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

I knit a bright multi color cowl that goes with a couple coats. Here in cold Michigan, I have lifted it up over me ears and worn it as a hat in the cold wind! Live my cowl.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I have "reduced" my closet to whites, black, and grey (gray). Cowls are a great way to add color to your wardrobe!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

brendakbb said:


> ... Cowls are a great way to add color to your wardrobe!


I do the same (with scarves). Although I do have a beautiful lolly pink coat... Pink goes with everything in my wardrobe... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

jvallas
There also are patterns that have a little dicky portion attached to the cowl said:


> I like the idea of the dickey portion.I'll have to go search and see what I can find.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

rkr said:


> Ditto from me - And I also wear one in the house when I feel chilled. Keeping the heart around my neck really helps me warm up - and I too am larger than I would wish. I too LV LV LV cowls.
> You wrote - _"I also considered making the cowl one section shorter... to maybe relieve a little of the constriction around my neck. But then I wonder if it would be long enough to cover my head... I used more than one skein when I made mine.
> _It's not the number of sequences or 'rings' that help it stay looser around your neck but the actual circumference. Adding in one or more repeats of the patt is what will widen the cowl to fit more comfortably around your neck. The designer's pics show a few inches between neck and front/top edge of cowl. Does your swatch gauge give you this amount of ease? Its wasn't intended to be as close-fitting as you describe. If not I'd add more sts.
> Also _"And pulling the larger base down further toward my chest was a little iffy... Maybe I just didn't take the time to get it tucked well under my jacket."_
> ...


Thanks for your input, rkr. The project pages show some people pulling this up and over their heads, so that's why I tried it that way. Wearing it more like a wimple, as it were. This was how i envisioned my use of this pattern. I think you're on to something when you suggest adding stitches at the base of the cowl. Gauge swatch???? I just cast on and went for it... :sm02:

My sister is not as large as I am. Same height but she has always been more active and is in much better shape. I think the circumference will probably suit her more than me. I will take this for her to try in April. She likes wild colors and this is a nice subtle brown, so that was why I had bought a couple of different skeins of wilder sock yarn to make one for her. But only one skein of each.

You gave me a lot to think about. I'll let everyone know how I get on as time goes by. And I think I'll make myself another one with slightly larger dimensions and see how that works.

Nancy


----------

